

A "Hollywood thriller" movie where P = NP has been solved - ck2
http://youtube.com/v/6ybd5rbQ5rU

======
ck2
The only problem I have is apparently the four smartest people in the world
are men and white but the movie concept seems fascinating.

What if you could crack the most advanced encryptions on the planet with the
cpu power of your smartphone?

